# smallie help.



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm from Northern Virginia and looking to get my first smallie.
I'm a weekend warrior and go and catch some bucketmouths when possible.

My friend just gave me an offer to go on the Shenandoah River which around here is known for its shear numbers.

I'm looking for some tips for fishing river smallies to show up my buddy.Thanks!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

For what it's worth, I live on an awesome Ozark Smallmouth stream. I go like 3 times a week minimum. Google Trixie Bait company and look for a bait they make called a smallie sweet beaver. They have some wild names for the colors but I really like the ones named "Gold Goby" "penetration" "Juicy" and "Infection" I like the 3.5" on a 1/4 weedless football head jig or a spot remover head if I am fishing around a lot of woody cover. I either throw that or a small black buzzbait exclusively. Strike King makes like a little 3/16" buzzbait and I rig it with a red trailer hook. Those two baits catch me big fish


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

This website should help.

http://riversmallies.com/


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Holmes is right on, I'm a regular and long-time visitor at RS.com. They are east-coast based, with many near you, and many who fish the Shenandoah.

Here are some of my basic smallie tips. 
http://www.nicksimonson.com/index.php?o ... 5&Itemid=5 - Springtime smallies made simple

The Shenandoah is a big river, with much more current than the one I fish. Use heavier jigs and twisters. 4" tubes with 1/4oz bullet weights on 3/0 hooks. Bigger Cranks, bigger spinner baits, etc.

Ask a Q at RS, and they will help you out. Hope I have been of some help too. Good luck!


----------



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks guys.
went out yesterday and got about ten smallies.
i tried jig and grub combos but they always got snagged and i lost quite a few.
After that i tied on a X-Rap and caught a few nice ones with the biggest pushing a 1 1/2 pounds. After my arm started getting tired of twitchin' that thing i put on an original floater and i used that for the rest of the day and caught about 6 or 7 and lost about 8 or 9.

and we were fishing out of a kayak also which is loads of fun.
Tight Lines!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Great! Glad you had a good time. :beer:


----------

